# Converse Wade 3.0...First Look!!



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

pics from h-kicks

...These are the first look at the Wade *3*'s, since Wade is all about the #3 since its the holy trinity and stuff if you look closely you'll notice that theres triangles all over the shoe, and a Triangle= 3 sides..I like em, i think the very Unique Tongue is cool. It's like tall and could start a trend..Enjoy! :clap2:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Those can't be the real shoes

I refuse to believe it


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

in a good or bad way?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

bad. very, very bad.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think their pretty nice, i'd liek to see how the other colors look


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

not into high-top kicks, but if I were, I wouldn't wear those. They over-do these, they wouldn't look bad if they didnt put that plastic looking wrap(or w/e you call that) around 3/4 of the shoe -- or even at all.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heated said:


> They over-do these, they wouldn't look bad if they didnt put that plastic looking wrap(or w/e you call that) around 3/4 of the shoe -- or even at all.


wot he said. too much gloss wrap and i aint feelin the general shape and colour scheme either.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I like them, but as people have said, they are a bit over done.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that tounge can't be for real....the new Dwade's tounge cuts up the front of your leg, imagine what that's gonna do


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like em'...I need to get a pair of Dwades in my closet


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Man..

Dwyane Wade is too good a player to not have a good looking pair of sneakers yet. Converse is messing up big time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Man..
> 
> Dwyane Wade is too good a player to not have a good looking pair of sneakers yet. Converse is messing up big time.


The Wade playoffs were the best shoes he's put out IMO


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I liked the original Wade shoes a lot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Man..
> 
> Dwyane Wade is too good a player to not have a good looking pair of sneakers yet. Converse is messing up big time.


Yeah, i thnk that they make his shoes a little too And 1"esqe", espcially the last two, the 1.3 and thee 2s, i hope they dont do that .3 thing again it was clearly to make sales, and the shoes were relased way to close to eachother...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> that tounge can't be for real....the new Dwade's tounge cuts up the front of your leg, imagine what that's gonna do


I liek the tongue idea, its diffent that hsi first shoe's tongue was real low..Which shoes cut your leg the 2s?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He's just saying that because of how weird it looks in the photos above


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Converse Wade 2.0 Playoff Edition*
> 
> Heat guard Dwyane Wade will kick of this year’s playoffs on Saturday against the Chicago Bulls in a new version of his Wade 2.0.
> 
> The limited edition Converse shoe is black with gold accents. It includes an embossed “Z” for his son Zaire and a repeating “W” pattern. Wade’s signature is on a patch behind the tongue. The shoe will be available at retail April 25.


http://www.sneakerfiles.com/2007/04/19/converse-wade-2-0-playoff-edition/
http://blogs.trb.com/sports/custom/business/blog/2007/04/wades_playoff_shoe_nba_attenda.html


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They are very nice. ^


----------

